# My Galaxy Y



## pramudit (Feb 14, 2012)

this is my second review, hope it is better than my earlier nokia 500...


My Galaxy Y

color- Pure White, earlier i thought that a black would be better but now i think that white looks better than black...
screen- 3inch capcitive screen with good response, just have to touch screen without any pressing or force and it start responding...
top- micro usb port + 3.5mm jack
buttons- volume rocker, power/lock, home, capacitive back & option(long press it for search) button....
sensors- proximity, magnetometer and accelerometer...
body- full plastic body...

Now here's my take...

Build Quality- feels tough while holding in hand, no anti scratch protection... got laminated after the protective sheet got removed....

camera- atleast 3.2mp was neede but nice quality considering its 2mp camera, avg pic size 600-700kb... thats 3times bigger than my 5130xm 2mp pic...

software- came with 2.3.6 preinstalled, however dowloaded 4 updates in 5days....

*i.imgur.com/T9m9R.png

Hardware- 290mb ram usable.... ram usage about 150mb with no app running and if you run too many program it tansfers non-active app data to phone memory, so ram usage always less than 250mb...
lags with more than 2-3app running, benchmark result down...

*i.imgur.com/pfazo.png

*i.imgur.com/ZOwqA.png

*i.imgur.com/Uw3rw.png

neocore-41&46.2 and (50 without sound)...



music player- really good music player with equaliser, sound effects and even a 5.1channel mode..

video playback- sharpness is not good due to low resolution, very less codec support... playing SD avi files through mx player result in video lacking behind... so not so good for high quality video...

gps- really fast, locks in just 5sec with accuracy upto 1m....

battery life- good for music and talktime but really bad for anything else... max 5hr game time...

call quality- clearity not good.... sometime asked other person to repeat what he said...

crapware- didn't find any software unuseful.... came with the neccessary softwares  only....

Bugs- alarm app worked for 3times but now opeing it locks screen... whatsapp did some problem. removed it and problem fixed....
sd card mount error.....


----------



## ofabhishek (Feb 14, 2012)

thnx for the short review...

howz the internet browsing experience...??


----------



## pramudit (Feb 14, 2012)

browsing experience is smooth, could have been better if flash was present....
sometimes lag while writing on heavy page, otherwise navigating pages doesnt lag......


----------



## thatsashok (Feb 15, 2012)

Quite a quick review.

So when are you going to root and explore the otherside ?

BTW did you try the apps suggested on the other thread ?


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 15, 2012)

review is short & you have concentrated more on performance the young mobile delivers. nice 



pramudit said:


> browsing experience is smooth, could have been better if flash was present....



how flash will help? on a small screen with low resolution and mobile sites, flash doesn't really help other than emptying battery a lot faster. 

flash is available for ARM v6 processors too [unofficially] and may work on your mobile but other than watching videos in browser there really no use. 



pramudit said:


> sometimes lag while writing on heavy page, otherwise navigating pages doesnt lag......



it takes time for keyboard to appear? have you tested swype? how is sunlight viewability? samsung screens are usually really bright.


----------



## pramudit (Feb 15, 2012)

keyboard appears quickly but sometimes it takes time to show characters after pressing keys...
brightness is good, phone is always at lowest brightness at home and outdoors i dont need it to set to max, keeps at about 60% outdoors and 80% in direct sunlight....... i dont use swype and i font even use any prediction.... types full word....

and for suggestions i troed some app, rockplayer lite always showed its R so removed it and the rope os for 50rs, but i goigled and found that its a good game so might consider buying it....

no flash result in no moving images, all animations are just still pictures, even the posting circle foesnt move.. btw i also tried playing HD videos but it was like 2-3 frame per second....

no flash result in no moving images, all animations are just still pictures, even the posting circle foesnt move.. btw i also tried playing HD videos but it was like 2-3 frame per second....

i can expand the review but dont know what else to write... :/


----------



## Sujeet (Mar 2, 2012)

considering buying it. Seems good for its price point!??


----------



## pramudit (Mar 2, 2012)

yes... i bought for 7500 but you may get somewhere at a lower rate...  however i suggest you to increase your budget a little bit and go for optimus one/net......


----------



## ajai5777 (Mar 2, 2012)

I too have a galaxy Y its super cool..the best thing according to me is swype..I am typing faster than I do with keyboard.


----------



## pramudit (Mar 2, 2012)

and i am thinking of removing swype after rooting.... 
never used it... i find normal keyboard to be more useful....


----------



## pkkumarcool (Mar 2, 2012)

it would be nice if u put some photos of phone and snaps of homescreen.Does it has 3g or wifi?


----------



## pramudit (Mar 2, 2012)

it has both 3g and wifi... hsdpa speed is 7.2mbps and wifi a/b/n... not sure about dlna... homescreen is same as on other samsung andros... if you want some photoes then tell me but i'll upload them after 5th only coz my exam...


----------



## Sujeet (Mar 13, 2012)

I Got my Galaxy Y..Rooted on 1st day itself!!!


----------



## pramudit (Mar 14, 2012)

i rooted after 10days.....


----------



## pkkumarcool (Mar 14, 2012)

What is rooting?


----------



## Sujeet (Mar 14, 2012)

^^refer to sticky in Mobile Section of TDF.


----------



## pramudit (Mar 14, 2012)

btw, sujeet what color did you choose...?


----------



## Sujeet (Mar 14, 2012)

I Got Color Plus Package....Phone is Metal grey/black and has come with 5 additional back panels.


----------



## pramudit (Mar 14, 2012)

i bought normal package and my phone is whole white..... no extra back panel....


----------



## Renny (Mar 14, 2012)

I heard there are not many apps for QVGA resolution, is this true?


----------



## pramudit (Mar 14, 2012)

yes... its true.....
some apps either dont appear full or they become cramped up...


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 14, 2012)

Xccentricity said:


> I heard there are not many apps for QVGA resolution, is this true?



most common apps will be there. but main problem is games.


----------



## happy17292 (Mar 14, 2012)

pramudit said:


> sd card mount error.....



my friend had same prob with his galaxy Y. he switched to class 10 16GB card instead of stock 2GB card. now prob is fixed


----------



## pramudit (Mar 14, 2012)

happy17292 said:


> my friend had same prob with his galaxy Y. he switched to class 10 16GB card instead of stock 2GB card. now prob is fixed



my stock 2gb working fine... my kingston 4gb not mounting in phone and phone hangs most of the time with it....


----------



## ksagar7up (Mar 14, 2012)

Hey quick question,
What if we share internet connection of laptop through wifi?? If so then speed affected??


----------



## pramudit (Mar 14, 2012)

bandwidth is limited so network sharing will decrease speed...


----------



## Sujeet (Mar 14, 2012)

^^Speed of  Browsing/Downloading on phone will depend upon the net connection being sahred on wifi.I mean a part of total bandwith available on laptop connection will be allocated for sharing on wifi to phone..depends upon number of apps hogging bandwidth on laptop.


----------



## pramudit (Mar 15, 2012)

Sujeet said:


> ^^Speed of  Browsing/Downloading on phone will depend upon the net connection being sahred on wifi.I mean a part of total bandwith available on laptop connection will be allocated for sharing on wifi to phone..depends upon number of apps hogging bandwidth on laptop.



i dont think bandwidth available will depend on number of apps... even 1 torrent/accelerated download can take your whole bandwidth......


----------



## Cool Buddy (May 16, 2012)

One suggestion from my side, Galaxy Y screen looks very pixelated due to the low resolution. Sometimes it's a bit laggy. But those facing problems while browsing, switch to Dolphin Browser Mini, will give you a much better browsing experience. It is smooth and feature rich.

My suggestion to those looking to buy this phone would be: If possible increase your budget a bit and go for *HTC explorer*, much better phone


----------

